# I need a platform that allows bulk code entry



## cudderbean (17 March 2010)

I do a lot of my analysis in Bullcharts and Excel where I can in nanoseconds assemble a list of the codes in any format. I want to be able to bulk enter   “in one hit”    into a broker watchlist a whole string of up to 30 - 40 codes  from Excel as   (csv) BHP,CBA,WBC or  (space separated) BHP CBA WBC  or 
(vertical Excel list)
BHP
CBA
WBC

Previously on the Westpac platform I could do this (it used to be a wonderful site!), but with the new platform they have thrown the baby out with the bathwater and I now must tediously enter the codes one at a time into a separate code box for each code eg. BHP click down to the next box CBA click down to the next box WC..   ooops .. back space …WBC click down to the next box. I feel like some medieval monk hand copying the bible when the monastery used to own a printing press.

So now I’m looking for a new broker. I have tried Macquarie Edge, Bell Direct, and Commsec. They were very helpful and prompt in reply, but unfortunately they tell me you must tediously enter codes one at a time on their platform also. A friend uses Etrade WebIress and she says yes they do have this bulk entry feature, but I don’t like their hefty brokerage rates, and would prefer an alternative if there is one. 

Are any of you out there using an online broker who includes this bulk entry of codes “into” a watchlist feature? The reverse process getting them out of the watchlist and into Excel is easy for me with a simple copy and paste and a macro. It’s the getting the codes INTO the watchlist quickly that I’m looking for.

Thank you for your help

:bier:


----------



## Trembling Hand (17 March 2010)

*Re: I need a platform that allows bulk code entry please*

http://www.interactivebrokers.com/mkt/mktban/index.php?src=asf1


----------



## titl4 (17 March 2010)

*Re: I need a platform that allows bulk code entry please*

or the 3rd party Australian brokers which use the IB platform - Kinetic, Halifax etc.



Trembling Hand said:


> http://www.interactivebrokers.com/mkt/mktban/index.php?src=asf1


----------

